# Did the older Yamahas come with a clearing tool?



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a nice YS624T and I noticed the bucket has bolt holes where I'd guess a chute clearing tool would go, but I've never seen a picture of one on a machine. Did the machines come with one? or as a option? Thank you - Jim


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

RHJO51 said:


> I have a nice YS624T and I noticed the bucket has bolt holes where I'd guess a chute clearing tool would go, but I've never seen a picture of one on a machine. Did the machines come with one? or as a option? Thank you - Jim


Did you try calling a Yamaha Dealer that retails Yamaha Snowblowers and Yamaha SB parts? Might be a place to start.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think any older snow blowers came with them. That was something that was added in the modern "no common sense" "sue everyone" era. I think just about all older snow blowers did have holes on the side for drift cutters. Some probably had holes on top for weight bars. Also, a lot of the old Yamahas I have seen pictures of had that extension thing on top to make the bucket taller.

At this point it probably doesn't matter since you don't have one. If you were interested in getting one I know there are some aftermarket universal ones available.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking it was optional. You can search on boats.net for model YS-624TE for the diagram and part numbers. You're looking at ~$20 for the tool and $6 each for the 2 brackets.


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replies. I'm just curious. I'll look at the pars diagrams to see, but I do think it's odd for there to be extra holes that aren't used. These holes are not for the side drift cutters or the extension on the top of the bucket. I know I can get a new universal one and rig it, but would rather have a original one if Yamaha made it, Thanks - Jim


----------



## big_swede (Dec 15, 2014)

*Tool*

Yes, my YS624 has the brackets and tool. I'm trying to figure out how old it is, I believe it's from the first half of the 2000's. When were the last YS624s made?

It has a steel tank, 4-speed transmission, chute rotation handle upright and 12V electric starter. Sold new locally in Sweden, but all decals are bilingual French/German? Serial # is 7KA-250197

/big_swede


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't think they stopped making them, I just bought a new one.


----------



## big_swede (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes, I saw your machine, a real beauty!

I meant stopped making the "old YS624 configuration", with sidevalve engine and friction disc/belt transmission.

big_swede


----------

